# Acrobat Nag



## MacNEO (Sep 17, 2008)

Can you turn off the nag question Acrobat 8 keeps asking to be the default pdf viewer every time it is launched?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2008)

Can you post a screenshot of the nag dialog box?

If I remember, simply clicking "no" turned it off for me and it never came back.


----------



## MacNEO (Sep 17, 2008)

No, that doesn't help on my work or home mac. Every time it launches... making me insane!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2008)

So... about that screenshot... is that a "no," you won't post one?

Also, are you running under an administrator account when you're presented that dialog box, or another type of account?


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, select "Default" or check the "don't ask me this again" box in that window that pops up.


----------



## Quazgar (Jun 19, 2009)

Natobasso said:


> Yes, select "Default" or check the "don't ask me this again" box in that window that pops up.



I'm having the same problem, and there's no such option (see attachment).


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 19, 2009)

Default application is not the same as default viewer problem the OP had, but ...
That setting should also be in Acrobat preferences...

Does that window come back if you choose Yes instead of No?


----------



## Quazgar (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll try that and report back on Monday, for now it's weekend


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd imagine this is happening through your web browser when you download pdfs. Just update your browser to not open .pdf files automatically and you shouldn't get this message, I think.


----------



## Quazgar (Jul 13, 2009)

DeltaMac said:


> Default application is not the same as default viewer problem the OP had, but ...
> That setting should also be in Acrobat preferences...
> 
> Does that window come back if you choose Yes instead of No?



No, at least until  change the default application for pdf files back to, say, Preview. 



Natobasso said:


> I'd imagine this is happening through your web browser when you download pdfs. Just update your browser to not open .pdf files automatically and you shouldn't get this message, I think.



It has nothing to do with browsers, since this happens even when I simply open Acrobat from anywhere without any files.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 13, 2009)

Did you check the setting in Acrobat to make sure that's selected as the default for opening .pdf files? 
OR, do you NOT want PDFs to open in Acrobat by default?


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 13, 2009)

You have to tell your mac to open pdfs with something or it will ask you every time. If not Acrobat, then command + i on a pdf and choose Preview as your pdf opener of choice.


----------



## Quazgar (Jul 14, 2009)

DeltaMac:  I want (just like the OP, I think) Acrobat to remember that I don't want it to be the default pdf application.  Telling OS X that I want preview works alright, just as Natobasso said.

The problem is that Acrobat keeps on asking to be the default (only when I open it manually of course, but that still happens from time to time).


----------

